# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Profeti Muhamed në Bibël, realitet apo vetëm mit?

## mesia4ever

Misionaret myslimane tani kane shperndare mitin se Muhamedi permendet ne Bibel. Me heret thonin se Bibla eshte ndryshuar, mua personalisht po me duket kontradikte logjike njehere te thuhet se Bibla eshte ndryshuar, pastaj mundohen 'ta gjejne' Muhamedin ne Bibel. A eshte 'Ngushelluesi' Muhamedi. Perse nuk i lexojne vargjet ne kontektst, sepse sipas kesaj logjike qe perdorin apologjetet myslimane edhe une mund te thoja sot se une jam 'Deshmuesi' qe ua premton Jezusi besimtareve te krishtere. Jezusi tha 'Une jam rruga dhe e verteta', ky eshte mesazhi i Ungjillit.


A parathuhet ne Bibel ardhja e Muhamedit?
Një analizë objektive

A është Jezusi personi kryesor në lidhje me marrëdhënien tonë me Zotin apo është Muhamedi vula e profetëve, siç pretendon Kurani? Nëse kjo është e vërtetë, duhet të gjejmë patjetër mjaft profeci për ardhjen e Muhamedit në Bibël, madje duhet të gjejmë më shumë sesa për Jezusin, meqë Kurani pretendon që Muhamedi është më i madh sesa Jezusi. Myslimanët përpiqen të vërtetojnë se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet në Bibël. Kurani vetë thotë se Bibla është Fjala e Zotit1 dhe se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe në Dhiatën e Re.2

Studiues të shumtë të islamit kanë kërkuar me zell për të gjetur profecitë që mbështesin besimin e tyre se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet vërtet. Megjithatë, ata shpesh janë çuditur kur kanë zbuluar se subjekti i shumë profecive del se është Jezu Krishti dhe jo Muhamedi. Megjithëse ka interpretime të ndryshme në lidhje me profecitë e Biblës që flasin për Muhamedin, shumica dërrmuese e myslimanëve mbajnë dy pasazhe nga Bibla, të cilat mendojnë se i referohen Muhamedit. Le ta analizojmë në mënyrë objektive:

Referenca të Dhiatës së Vjetër

Unë do të nxjerr për ta një profet nga gjiri i vëllezërve të tyre dhe do të vë në gojën e tij fjalët e mia dhe ai do tu thotë atyre të gjitha ato që unë do ti them. (Bibla, Ligji i Përtërirë 18:18)

Myslimanët e mbajnë këtë varg si referim të qartë për ardhjen e Muhamedit, siç parashikohet nga Moisiu. Arsyjet që japin janë: 1. Muhamedi përseriti fjalët e Perëndisë, prandaj ky varg i referohet Muhamedit. 2. Profeti që do të vinte duhej të ishte nga gjri i vëllezërve të Izraelit, pra nga ismailitët, sepse Izraeli (Jakobi) dhe Ismaili ishin të dy pasardhës të Abrahamit. 3. Muhamedi supozohet të ketë qenë si Moisiu në aq shumë drejtime, sa profecia mund ti referohet vetëm atij.

Megjithatë, kur merret në shqyrtim ndonjë pjesë nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë, ai nuk duhet izoluar nga konteksti. Për të kuptuar identitetin e vërtetë të vëllezërve të tyre duhet të shqyrtohet konteksti. Në të njetjtën pasazh, disa vargje më përpara, zbulohet se kujt i referohet përcaktimi vëllezër:

Tërë priftërinjtë levitë, tërë fisi i Levit, nuk do të kenë pjesë as trashëgimi në Izrael; ... Nuk do të kenë asnjë trashëgimi nga vëllezërit e tyre. (Bibla, Ligji i Përtërirë 18:1-2)

Nga kjo pjesë duket qartë që fjala vëllezërit u referohet fiseve të Izraelit, gjithnjë si vëllezërit nga shtëpia e Jakobit ose 12 fiset e Izraelit. Ky përdorim i fjalës vëllezër është e qartë në shumë vargje të tjera të Dhiatës së Vjetër.3

Gjithashtu, në vargun që lexuam në fillim, thuhet se do të vijë një profet si Moisiu. Duke lexuar Biblën dhe Kuranin është e qartë se Jezusi i ngjante shumë më tepër Moisiut, sesa Muhamedi: Jezusi ishte izraelit si Moisiu, Muhamedi nuk ishte. Jezusi ishte thirrur nga Egjipti si Moisiu4, Muhamedi asnjëherë ska qenë në Egjipt. Moisiu dhe Jezusi braktisën pasuri të mëdha për tu bashkuar në varfërinë e popullit të tyre5, gjë që Muhamedi nuk bëri. Jezusi dhe Moisiu flisnin me Zotin ballë për ballë, kurse Muhamedi mori fjalët nga një engjëll. Vetë Dhiata e Re, qindra vite përpara Muhamedit, pohon qartë që Moisiu fliste për Jezusin6. Ka edhe mjaft fakte të tjera që na bëjnë të qartë se nuk është Muhamedi personi për të cilin bëhet fjalë në Librin e Ligjit të Përtërirë, por ai profet ishte Jezu Krishti, ardhja e të cilit parathuhet në atë varg.

Referenca të Dhiatës së Re

Vargjet e Dhiatës së Re që citohen nga studiuesit myslimanë për të mbështetur pretendimin e tyre se ardhja e Muhamedit parathuhet në Bibël, janë vargjet që flasin për Ngushëlluesin, d.m.th. për Frymën e Shenjtë. Le të shikojmë dy prej këtyre pasazheve:

Jezusi tha: Dhe unë do ti lutem Atit dhe ai do tju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju, Frymën e së Vërtetës, që bota nuk mund ta marrë, sepse nuk e sheh dhe nuk e njeh; por ju e nhihni, sepse qëndron me ju dhe do të jetë në ju. (Bibla, Gjoni 14:16-17)

Fjala në greqishten e asaj kohe, në greqishten koine, për Ngushëllues është parakletos. Studiuesit myslimanë pretendojnë që këtu flitet për Muhamedin, sepse emri i Muhamedit do të thotë i lavdëruari dhe kjo fjalë në greqisht është periklutos.

Fakt është që fjala në greqisht është parakletos. Nuk ka fakte që mbështesin argumentin se fjala origjinale ka qenë periklutos. Kemi mijëra dorëshkrime të Dhiatës së Re që datojnë para lindjes së fesë islame ku asnjë prej të cilave nuk e përmban fjalën periklutos. Gjithashtu, një lexim, qoftë edhe sipërfaqësor i teksteve ku gjendet fjala parakletos, do të tregonte se ajo është e vetmja fjalë që i përshtatet kontekstit.

Prandaj ka shumë studiues myslimanë që pranojnë se përkthimi i saktë është Ngushëllues, por pretendojnë se Muhamedi ishte Ngushëlluesi. Mirëpo në dritën e referimeve të qarta që tregojnë se Ngushëlluesi është Shpirti i Shenjtë (Gjoni 14:17+26; 15:26; 16:13 etj.), është e vështirë të nxirret ndonjë përfundim tjetër i mundshëm apo që mund të jetë i vërtetë. Le të shohim disa fakte:

Ai do tju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër: Jezusi u premtoi dishepujve të Tij se Perëndia do tua dërgonte Ngushëlluesin. Do tia dërgonte Shpirtin e së Vërtetës Pjetrit, Gjonit dhe dishepujve të tjerë dhe jo banorëve të Mekës, Medinës apo arabëve.

Që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju: Kur erdhi Muhamedi, nuk qëndroi me popullin e tij përgjithmonë, por vdiq në vitin 632 pas Krishtit dhe varri i tij është në Medinë ku trupi prehet për mëse 1300 vjet. Megjithatë, Jezusi tha se Ngushëlluesi, me të ardhur, nuk do ti linte më dishepujt e Tij, por do të ishte me ta përgjithmonë.

Frymën e së Vërtetës, që bota nuk mund ta marrë: Kurani thotë se Muhamedi u dërgua për të gjithë njerëzit, si lajmës universal (Sure 34:28). Po të qe kështu, Jezusi nuk i referohej Muhamedit, sepse Ai tha se bota si e tërë nuk mund ta marrë Ngushëlluesin, Shpirtin e së Vërtetës.

Ju e njihni: Përderisa Muhamedi lindi 500 vjet më vonë, sigurisht që nuk mund të ishte ai.

Ai do të jetë në ju: Fjala në greqisht këtu është "en" dhe kjo do të thotë pikërisht brenda. Ashtu siç ishte në Jezusin, ashtu Shpirti do të ishte edhe pikërisht brenda dishepujve.

Vetëm brenda dhjetë ditësh pas ngritjes së Jezusit në qiell, dishepujt morën shpejt Ngushëlluesin, ashtu siç u premtua nga Jezusi. Dhe Ngushëlluesi, d.m.th. Shpirti i Shenjtë, erdhi tek dishepujt në të njëjtën mënyrë siç erdhi tek Jezusi vetë.7

Ka shumë fakte të tjera që tregojnë shumë qartë se ardhja e Muhamedit nuk parathuhej në Bibël.8

Përfundimi

Çfarëdolloj interpretimi që të ketë për parashikimin e ardhjes së Muhamedit në Bibël, ky është bazuar në vargje që janë shkëputur nga konteksti i tyre. Po ta shikojmë me vëmendje kontekstin, del që flitet për Jezusin jo për Muhamedin. Nga ana tjetër, mund të gjejmë qindra profeci që e parashikojnë ardhjen e Jezusit: që do lindte prej një virgjëreshe (Isaia 7:14); që do të lindte në Betlehem (Mikea 5:2); që do të lindte nga fisi i Jakobit (Numrat 24:17), Judës (Zanafilla 49:10) dhe Davidit (Jeremia 23:5); që do të kryente mrekulli specifike (Isaia 32:3-4; 35:5-6); që do të kryqëzohej (Zakaria 12:10; Isaia 53:12); që do të ringjallej (Psalmeve 16:10; 30:3; 118:18; Osea 6:2) dhe shume të tjera.

Po të analizojmë vetëm këto të dhëna, mund të arrijmë në një përfundim të vetëm: Muhamedi nuk e plotëson kushtin që të jetë profet sipas Biblës, kurse Jezusi provon që është më shumë se profet: Ai është Shpëtimtari i dërguar nga Zoti, Ai quhet Bir i Perëndisë.9

Shënimet:

(1) Kurani: Sura 3:84; 5:43-47 etj.

(2) Kurani: Sura 7:157 (Tevrati = Thora = pjesa e Dhiatës së Vjetër; Inxhili = Ungjilli = pjesa e Dhiatës së Re)

(3) Bibla: shih gjithashtu Gjyqtarët 20:13; 21:22; 2 Samuelit 2:26; 2 Mbretërve 23:9; 1 Kronikave 12:32; 2 Kronikave 28:15; Nehemia 5:1 etj.

(4) Bibla: Për Moisiun lexojmë: Me anë të besimit e la Egjiptin... (Hebrenjve 11:27). Për Jezusin lexojmë: E thirra birin tim nga Egjipti (Mateu 2:15).

(5) Bibla: Për Moisiun lexojmë tek Hebrenjve 11:25-26; për Jezusin lexojmë tek 2 Korintasve 8:9.

(6) Bibla: Gjoni 5:45-46; Veprat 3:22; 7:37; 7:52.

(7) Bibla: Krahaso Luka 3:22 dhe Veprat 2:3-4.

(8) Shih: Libri Debati nga Xhosh Mek-Dauell

(9) Bibla nuk e ka fjalën për një bir fizik, por Biri i Perëndisë do të thotë që Jezusi është nga Zoti, me gjithë personalitetin, karakterin dhe fuqinë e Zotit. Me një fjalë, Jezusi është hyjnor.


Shënim: Ky artikull është ofruar nga Faqja "Jam Dakord".

----------


## mesia4ever

A eshte me te vertete ky 'Ngushelluesi' qe u premton Jezusi besimtareve? Te krishtere gjykoni vet.

Tabari VIII:38 "The Messenger of Allah commanded that all of the Jewish men and boys who had reached puberty* should be beheaded*. Then the Prophet divided the wealth, wives, and children of the Banu Qurayza Jews among the Muslims." 

Ishaq:465 "When *their wrists were bound with cords*, the Apostle was a sea of generosity to us." 

Qur'an 33:26 "Allah took down the People of the Scripture Book. *He cast terror into their hearts*. Some you slew, and some you made prisoners. And He made you heirs of their lands, their houses, and their goods, giving you a land which you had not traversed before. And Allah has power over all things." 


Ishaq:530 "Get out of his way you infidel unbelievers. Every good thing goes with His Apostle. O Lord I believe in his word. We will fight you about its interpretations as we have fought you about its revelation with strokes that will *remove heads from shoulders*. And we will make enemies of friends."


Ishaq:327 “Allah said, ‘A prophet must slaughter before collecting captives. A slaughtered enemy is driven from the land. Muhammad, you craved the desires of this world, its goods and the ransom captives would bring. But *Allah desires killing them* to manifest the religion.’”

Muslim :maci: 14B39N6759 “Aisha, the wife of Allah’s Apostle, reported: ‘Allah’s Messenger left my apartment during the night. Then he came and he saw me in an agitated state.’ He said: “Aisha, what has happened to you? Do you feel jealous?” I said: “How can it be that a girl
like me would not feel jealous in regard to a husband like you? Thereupon Allah’s Messenger said: “It is your devil who has come to you.” I said: “Allah’s Messenger, is there a devil with me?” He said: “Yes.” I said: “Is there a devil attached to everyone?” He said: “Yes.” I
said: “Allah’s Messenger, is there a devil attached to you also?” *He said: “Yes*.”’”

Bukhari:V6B60N475 “Allah’s Apostle became sick and could not offer his prayer. A lady came and said, ‘Muhammad! I think that your Satan has forsaken you, for I have not seen him with you for two or three nights!’ *On that Allah revealed*: ‘By the night when it darkens, your

Ishaq:166 “Then Allah annulled what Satan had cast, and established his verses by telling him that he was like other prophets and messengers. Every Messenger or *Prophet before you recited the message Satan cast into his recitation*. Allah abrogates what Satan casts.

Bukhari:V2B21N245 “A person slept in and missed the morning prayer. So the Prophet said, ‘Satan urinated in his ears.’”
Then *Allah established* his verses.’”Lord has neither forsaken you, nor hated you.’” [93:1]

Bukhari:V4B54N509 “The Prophet said, ‘Yawning is from Satan and if anyone of you yawns, he should check his yawning as much as possible, for if anyone of you during the act of yawning should say: “Ha,” Satan will laugh at him.’”

Ishaq:91 “The Prophet explained the nature of shooting stars. ‘Allah shut off the satans by these stars which pelted them. So satans tried to steal information, listening in, mingling what they heard with conjecture and false intelligence. They conveyed it to the soothsayers.’”

Qur’an 72:1 “Say (Muhammad): ‘It has been revealed to me that a group of (three to ten) Jinn [demons or devils] listened (to the Qur’an). They said, “We have heard a really wonderful recital (of this Qur’an)! It guides to the Right Path. We have come to believe it. We shall not associate anything with our Lord.”

Bukhari:V5B58N199 “‘Who informed you Prophet about the Jinn [Demons] when they heard the Qur’an?’ He said, ‘A tree informed me about them.’”

Ishaq:106 “None of Allah’s creatures was more hateful to me than an ecstatic poet or a man possessed. I thought, ‘*Woe is me, I’m a possessed poet*.’”

Bukhari:V6B60N658 “A man worked magic on Allah’s Apostle until *he started imagining* that he had done a thing that he had not really done.”

Bukhari:V4B54N506 “When a human being is born, Satan touches him at both sides of the body with his two fingers. *That is why it cries*.’”

----------


## Baptist

> Ai do tju japë një Ngushëllues *tjetër*: Jezusi u premtoi dishepujve të Tij se Perëndia do tua dërgonte Ngushëlluesin. Do tia dërgonte Shpirtin e së Vërtetës Pjetrit, Gjonit dhe dishepujve të tjerë dhe jo banorëve të Mekës, Medinës apo arabëve.


Nuk pretendoj te kem njohurine e fshehte, por me beri pershtypje interpretimi i argumentit kryesor rreth te cilet vertitet tere artikulli.

"Zoti do ju jape nje ngushellues -Tjeter" - thote Jezus. *Tjeter* Fryme te Shenjte? Ku shkon Fryma e Pare e shenjte e sjelle nga Jesus? Zevendesohet, apo perforcohet? Pse valle, e para nuk ishte e forte sa duhet, apo e plote sa duhet? 

Zoti do ja dergonte Shpirtin e Shenjte Pjetrit e Gjonit, dishepujve, me nje fjale elites? Pse valle? Ata kishin me shume shpirt te shenjte se ndonje bashkekohas, sepse ishin me shume besimtare. Duke u derguar Tjeter Fryme te shenjte gjate jetegjatesise se Pjetrit e Gjonit, Zoti do duhej te kishte frike se besimtaret me te mire nuk do e mbanin si duhet barren e besimit. Per me teper, ai madje do perforconte vetem eliten e ngushte besimtare me Fryme Tjeter te Shenjte, duke lene jashte mundesine qe njerzimi te merrte dozen e fundit te pendimit.

Pastaj, pse do percillej kjo fryme ngushellusi e pa bartes human? Ne se Zoti do deshironte ta percillte frymen pa ndermjetes, njerezimi nuk do kishte pasur nevoje as per Jesus Krishtin. Por Zoti deshiron dhe ka bere qe Fryma e Shenjte te jete percjelle gjithnje nga qenje humane. Mesimet e kesaj fryme te shenjte (veprat e shenjtoreve) jetojne pas vdekjes se tyre. Mos po pretendon analisti aty lart se Fryma e Shenjte vdiq me Kishtin, dhe vdes sa here nje nga shenjtoret nderron jete.

Dobet.

----------


## mesia4ever

9:30. E jehuditë thanë: Uzejri është djali i All-llahut, e të krishterët thanë: Mesihu është djalë i All-llahut. Ato ishim thënie të tyre me gojët e tyre (fraza të thata), që imitojnë thëniet e jobesimtarëve të mëhershëm. *All-llahu i vraftë*, si largohen (nga e vërteta)!


5:64. Jehuditë thanë: "Dora e All-llahut është e shtrënguar!" *Qofshin të shtangur duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar*, pse thanë atë. Jo, duart e Tij janë të shlira... All-llahu nuk i do ngatërrestarët.  

3:112.  Atyre (jehudive) *u është vënë njollë e nënçmimit kudo që të gjenden*, vetëm nëse kapen për litarin (fenë) e All-llahut dhe kthehen në besën e njerëzve (të muslimanëve), ata kanë shkaktuar kundër vetes *përbuzje nga All-llahu*, *andaj atyre u është shtruar shtypja e mjerimi*. Këtë për shkak se ata i mohonin argumentet e All-llahut, i mbytnin mizorisht pejgamberët dhe për shkak se kundërshtonin (udhëzimet e Zotit) dhe tejkalonin (çdo normë njerëzore).  

5:72. Bënë kufr (mohuan të vërtetën) ata që thanë: "All-llah është ai, Mesihu, bir i Merjemes". E vetë Mesihu, (Isai) tha: "O beni israil, adhuronie All-llahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj, sepse ai që i përshkruan Zotit shok, All-llahu ia ka ndaluar (ia ka bërë haram) atij xhennetin dhe vendi i tij është zjarri. *Për mizorët nuk ka ndihmës* 

Pretendimet e verteta te Jezusit.
http://www.gospelway.com/god/jesus_claims.php

5:78. Ata që mohuan të vërtetën nga beni israilët, u mallkuan prej gjuhës së Davudit dhe *të Isait*, të birit të Mejremes. Kështu u veprua sepse kundërshtuan dhe e tepruan.  

Ta shikojme se a i mallkoi Jezusi cifutet.

Luka 23:34 Dhe Jezusi tha: *''O Atë, fali ata sepse nuk dinë ç'bëjnë''*...

Tabari VIII:141 The battle cry of Muhammads Companions was, *Kill! Kill! Kill*!


Bukhari:V5B59N314-7 At Badr, the Prophet ordered the corpses of twenty-four Quraysh leaders to be thrown into a pit. It was a habit of the Prophet that whenever he conquered some people, he used to stay at the battlefield for three nights [to gloat]. So, on the third day he ordered that his she-camel be saddled and he set out. His Companions followed, saying: The Prophet is proceeding for some great purpose. When he halted at the edge of the pit, *he addressed the corpses of the Quraysh infidels by their names*, O so-and-so, son of soand-so! Why didnt you obey Allahs Apostle? Umar said, *Apostle! You are speaking to the dead*! Muhammad said, Allah brought them to life (again) to let them hear me, to reprimand them, to slight them, and *so that I might take my revenge over them*. Then he quoted the Holy Verse out of the Quran: You cannot make the dead listen or the deaf hear your calluntil they believe Our Signs and come into submission. [30:52]

Islami 'ka respekt' per grate sic e verteton edhe ky hadith.

Tabari I:280 Because Allah afflicted Eve, a*ll of the women of the world menstruate and are stupid*.

----------


## Arrnubi

Hudhi nje sy se nuk ka kohe te sqaroj per cdo gje

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/archiv...p/t-35350.html

http://www.aramaic.org/PARAVLETE.html

----------


## mesia4ever

> Hudhi nje sy se nuk ka kohe te sqaroj per cdo gje
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/archiv...p/t-35350.html
> 
> http://www.aramaic.org/PARAVLETE.html



Pershendetje Arnubi, neve na duhen fakte e jo mite. Me mite jemi mesuar nga islami.

Perse u shperngul Muhamedi prej Mekes ne Medine? per ta formuar ushtrine.

Xhihadi eshte 'beteje shpirterore' sic e vertetojne edhe keto ajete.

9:111. All-llahu bleu prej besimtarëve shpirtërat dhe pasurinë e tyre me xhennet. Luftojnë në rrugën e All-llahut,* mbysin dhe mbyten*. (All-llahu dha) Premtim të cilin e vërtetoi në Tevrat, Inxhill e Kur'an. E kush është më zbatues i sigurt i premtimit të vet se All-llahu? Pra, gëzonju tregtisë që bëtë me Të. Ky është suksesi i madh.  

33:61. (Do të jenë) Të mallkuar, kudo që të ndeshen do të kapen dhe do të mbyten.  

2:193. Luftoni ata (idhujtarët) derisa të zhduket propagandimi i idhujtarëve dhe *deri sa të aplikohet feja vetëm për All-llahun*. E në qoftë se ndalen (nga propaganda dhe lufta), atëherë lereni armiqësinë, përveç atyre që janë zullumqarë.  

4:76. Ata që besuan luftojnë në rrugë të All-llahut, e ata që nuk besuan luftojnë në rrugë të djallëzuar. *Luftoni pra miqtë e djallit*, s'ka dyshim se intriga e djallit është e dobët.  

61:11.  T'i besoni All-llahut dhe të dërguarit të Tij, *të luftoni në rrugën e All-llahut me pasurinë tuaj dhe veten tuaj*, e kjo është shumë më e dobishme për ju, nëse jeni që e dini.  


Pergjigja e te krishtereve te asaj kohe ndaj besimtareve myslimane...

5:82.  Gjithqysh ti do të vëresh se jehuditë dhe ata që i përshkruan Zotit shok (idhujtarët) janë njerëzit me armiqësi të fortë kundër besimtarëve (kundër muslimanëve). *Ndërsa do të vëresh se më të afërmit si miq për besimtarët thanë: "Ne jemi nesara-krishterë*". Këtë ngase prej tyre (të krishtrëve) ka dijetarë (ulema) dhe të devotshëm, dhe se ata nuk janë kryeneçë.  


Pergjigja e Islamit ndaj tyre... si gjithmone 'me respekt' dhe 'dashuri'.


5:72. Bënë kufr (mohuan të vërtetën) ata që thanë: "All-llah është ai, Mesihu, bir i Merjemes". E vetë Mesihu, (Isai) tha: "O beni israil, adhuronie All-llahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj, sepse ai që i përshkruan Zotit shok, All-llahu ia ka ndaluar (ia ka bërë haram) atij xhennetin dhe vendi i tij është zjarri. *Për mizorët nuk ka ndihmës*.  

9:29. Luftoni ata që nuk besojnë All-llahun e as botën tjetër, nuk e konsiderojnë të ndaluar (haram) atë që e ndaloi All-llahu dhe i dërguari i Tij, nuk besojnë fenë e vërtetë, prej atyre të cilëve u është dhënë libri,* derisa ta japin xhizjen në dorë e duke qenë të mposhtur*.  

Pershendetje, nuk duam mite qe t'u besojme atyre, argumente.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Hudhi nje sy se nuk ka kohe te sqaroj per cdo gje
> 
> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/archiv...p/t-35350.html
> 
> http://www.aramaic.org/PARAVLETE.html



Pershendetje Arnubi. Kisha dasht ta di se cila eshte pergjigja e islamikeve ndaj ketyre haditheve. Nuk e perdori si 'fyerje' ndaj Islamit dhe Muhamedit por me shume per te marrur pergjigje te sinqerte nga myslimanet e forumit.

Respekt.

----------


## deshmuesi

E mendoja se tema te tilla gjithmone degradojne dhe prej tyre nuk ke asnje fitim. Nuk e di se perse moderatori lejon hapjen e temave te tilla, ku pervecse  zenka azgje tejetr nuk ka. Me kujtohet njehere nje i krishtere i pjekur ne besim,  i cili ne nje bisede rreth evagjenlizimit me tha: kur njerzit arijne ne zenka dhe nuk meren vesh rreth fjales se Perendise, kjo tregon se situaten e mbisundon njeriu. Megjithate dhe une po them disa fjale ne lidhje me kete teme.

 Kush eshte Muhameti.

 Nuk mendoj te bej nje nekrollogji rreth figures se Muametit, por them se, Muameti ishte nje njeri si gjithe te tjeret. Pra edhe ai ishte nje mekatar qe natyrisht kishte  nevoje per Hirin e Krishtit. Po keshtu duhet thene se Jezusi vdiq ne kryq per mekatet e njeriut, ku natyrisht perfshihet dhe Muameti.  Myslimanet mendojn se Muameti ka qene nje profet. Une mendoj se eshte e drejta e tyre ta quajne Muametin profet apo dhe dicka tjeter. Mua  si i krishtere asqe me behet vone se cfare ata mendojne per  Muametin e tyre. Bota njeh shume lidere, nga ata fetare e deri ne inkuzitoret, te cilet njerzit  i kane  hyjnizuar  dhe i adhuruar. Probelmi nuk eshte ketu. Porblemi eshte se, perse ju te krishtere bini ne lakun e te ligut , duke e zene me fjale se eshte apo jo Muameti profet e kudi une se cfare.  Ajo qe eshte me e rendeishme per te gjithe ne, duke perfshire ketu  myslimanet si dhe mbare njerzimin eshte se,  Perendia e thirri boten mbare ne shpetim. Ai e kreu vepren e shpetimit duke dhene Birin e tij te vetmelindur qe te vdese ne kryq, per mekatet e njeriut. Tani.. kete se pranojne myslimanet,  e  cfare pasaj? Mos valle kjo ngre ndonje peshe? Aspak . Cdo kush do te mare ate cfare kerkon. Zoti do te gjykoje cdo kend nga vepra. Pyetja eshte: cila eshte vepra permes se ciles do te gjykohemi. Nuk ka ka veper me te madhe ne jeten e  nerjiut se sa te vendose per  fundin e tij ne perjtesi. Kur ti beson ne Krishtin, kjo eshte vepra me madhore e gjithe jetes tende. Por dhe kur ti mohon Krishtin dhe beson ne njeriu mekatar, perseri dhe  kjo do te jete dhe vepra jote e me e madhe.  Perendia di plotesisht se ke ka thirur per shpetim dhe ke per shkatrim. Ai i njeh zermat tona qysh para se ato te vinin ne kete jete, dhe keshtu ai ju jep atyre simbas asaj qe ato kerkojne dhe perzgjedhin. 

 Une perpiqem te jem fanatik ne mesazhin e Krishtit dhe askujt nuk mundohem ti imponoj mendimin tim. Une pasi i kam folur dikujt rreth Krishtit (gjithmone  nese ai  deshiron) dhe vepres shpetuese qe Jezusi beri ne kryq, per mua ketu mbaron detyra ime. Une i deshmova ketij apo atij njeriu, pikerisht ate cka Zoti deshironte ti thoshte. Pra kosiderojeni veten tuaj si mabasadore te Krishtit, qe jeni derguar per te shpallur mesazhin e kryqit, dhe kjo mjafton. Nese ju filloni ne konflikt, natyrisht qe ketu jeni jashte misionit. Ju kujtohet shembelltyra e mbjellesit? Jezusi tha se, mbjellesi e hodhi faren edhe ne rruge, edhe ne ferre, edhe ne gurishte edhe ne toke te mire. Pra si mendoni ju, se, mbjellesi nuk e dinte se fara mbin vetem ne token e mire?  Ai ishte MBJELLES, cka do te thote se  ai ishte nje profesionist ne zanatin e tij. Ai e dinte se farra nuk mund te mbinte vecse ne toke te mire, por megjithate ai e hodhi farren edhe ne toka jo te mira, ne menyre qe askush te mos kete goje te ankohet ne diten e fundit. Ajo cka duhet te ndjeme per myslimanet si dhe per boten mbare, eshte vecse keqardhje, pasi ne dime nga vijme dhe ku shkojme, ndersa ata jo.

 Tregohuni te zgjuar, nje fjale e urte thote se, mos bej kundershtare kur je nisur per ti bere miq. Nese jemi nisur per te sjelle njerezit tek Krishti, le te shpallim drejt fjalen e Perendise, dhe le te lejojme Krishtin qe te veproje ne zemrta e tyre, ashtu sic Ai veproi edhe ne zemrat tona, atehere kur ne nuk e njihnim ate. Perfundimisht po ju them fjalet e Krishtit i cili tha: Hyni ne ate shtepi dhe nese ju pranojne beni shtroje ne te, si dhe paqja juaj (dmth paqja e Krishtit ne ju) le te bjere mbi ta. Por nese nuk ju pranojne largohuni, dhe paqja juaj le te rikthehet prape ne ju. 

 Ne kete teme ju e shihni se, keta myslimane ketu, e   kane te pamundur te vijne tek e verteta, dhe nuk e pranojne paqen tuaj. Atehere cfare  duhet te beni? Duhet te grindeni? Mos valle prej jush varet shpetimi apo ndeshkimi i tyre? Ajo qe ne duhet te bejem ne situata te tilla eshte, te kuptojme se cili eshte vullneti i Zotit.  Nese Zoti i ka zgjedhur si ene te zemerimt, a mudet ne te ndryshojme gje? Jo. Ajo cka na  mbetet eshte, te rimarim  paqen tone  dhe te vazhdojme udhen me Krishtitn. Mbase nje dite Zoti do te mund flase ne zmer te tyre, dhe ateher do te mudn ti japin edhe ata lavdi Perendise se Abrahamit, Isakut dhe Jakobit.  Do te kini sukses ne sherbesen tuaj ndaj Krishtit, gjithmone kur ju te shpallni drejt dhe te mos gjykoni askend per besimin apo deshirat qe ata kane. Zoti i njeh te tijte, dhe nuk  lejon qe ata te humbin. 

Amin. 

 Ps. Sa per ju te nderuar myslimane, do tju ftoja te pranonit gjakun e Jzusit, i cili u dha per mekatet tona, ne menyre qe permes Tij dhe me ane teTij ju  te mund te vini  na paqe me Krijuesin, Perendine e Izraelit  "UNE JAM".

----------


## Peniel

dëshmues.


Nuk e kuptoj pse gjithmonë tema që hapen në këtë nënforum të duken jo të përshtatshme. Besoj se është më se e vlefshme që tema të tilla të diskutohen në mënyrë që të krishterë që nuk kanë njohuri rreth tyre të mund të informohen. Për këtë ekzistojnë edhe libra dhe shumë materiale informuese rreth besimeve që ashtuquhen të krishtera dhe jo të krishtera.

Myslimanët pretendojnë se Krishti kur u premtoi Ngushëlluesin në gjuhën aramike që ai fliste dhe predikonte, ka një ngjashmëri me emrin e Muhamedit ''profetit'' të myslimanëve. Edhe pse kjo temë është konsumuar jashtë mase shumë herë, unë nuk mund ti pengoj vëllezërit e mi në Krisht që nëpërmjet vargjeve Biblike të sjellin fakte që provojnë të kundërtën e asaj që pretendojnë myslimanët. E kuptoj shqetësimin tënd që më e mira do të ishte që ana frymore të mbizotëronte, por duhet të kuptosh që ka besimtarë të rinj dhe nga ata që nuk kanë ide lidhur me fenë myslimane dhe e quaj të drejtë informimin e tyre.


Më vjen çudi që përmend grindje. A mund të më tregosh grindjen? Për mua diskutimi i një teme të caktuar ka nga të gjitha dhe nuk është e thënë që njerëz që diskutojnë dhe që kanë mendime të ndryshme, të grinden. Nejse gjithsecili ka mendimin e tij dhe ti ke mendimin tënd dhe të falenderoj që e shpreh.


Në Bibël gjithmonë na porositet të kemi kujdes nga doktrinat e rreme dhe Pali e përmend vazhdimisht këtë. Kështu pra Bibla nuk është vetëm një drejtues që të çon tek Krishti por edhe një manual që të tregon se cili është mësimi i vërtetë i dhënë nga Perëndia për besimtarët. Bibla nuk është vetëm për lexim por edhe për studim dhe nga studimi i saj Perëndia na zbulon të vërtetat e Tij të përjetshme.




Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## deshmuesi

I nderuar  vella Peniel.
 Une nuk jam askushi qe te gjykoj dhe te ndaloj dike qe te sjelle shkrime te tilla. Pergjegjesi mbani ju qe e drejtoni kete forum. Une jap mendimin tim dhe perpiqem te  jem nje mbeshtetes dhe inkurajues tek te gjithe ata qe pranojne dhe kerkojne Krisht. Sa per tema te tilla,  ju them se jane krejt te pafrytshme, dhe nuk mendoj se ju bejne ndonje te mire pikerisht atyre qe jane te sapo erdhur ne besim. 
 Ketu shoh myslimane te devotshem, te cilet nuk kane qellimin per te pranuar Krisht. Disa prej tyre jane kundershtare ( kjo eshte erpzgjedhja e tyre) dhe mendoj se nuk e vlen dhe aq tju kushtosh vemdnje. Do te isha i gatshem te inkurajoja te tilla tema, nese nje mysliman ngre pyetje per te njohur dhe pranuar  te Verteten. Une mendoj se sado qe ju fakte te sillni, dueli do te vazhdoje dhe fundi eshte ai i fillimit. Persa kohe qe i verberi e quan erresiren drite, mos prit qe te ndodhe e kunderta. Megjithate ju jeni drejtuesi i ketij forumi, dhe ju i mendoni gjerat edhe me me pergjegjesi se mua. 
 Me respekt deshmuesi

----------


## Gostivari_usa

*Personalisht kam qenë shumë tolerant me myslimanët në këtë nënforum. Ekzistojnë edhe nënforume të tjerë ku ju mund të diskutoni sa të dëshironi dhe të debatoni për tema të ndryshme që kanë lidhje me fenë myslimane. Nuk do të lejoj që këtej e tutje asnjë lloj shkrimi nga myslimanët qofshin këto pyetje apo paqartësi që ata kanë. Faleminderit, 




Peniel*





.

----------


## mesia4ever

> I nderuar  vella Peniel.
>  Une nuk jam askushi qe te gjykoj dhe te ndaloj dike qe te sjelle shkrime te tilla. Pergjegjesi mbani ju qe e drejtoni kete forum. Une jap mendimin tim dhe perpiqem te  jem nje mbeshtetes dhe inkurajues tek te gjithe ata qe pranojne dhe kerkojne Krisht. Sa per tema te tilla,  ju them se jane krejt te pafrytshme, dhe nuk mendoj se ju bejne ndonje te mire pikerisht atyre qe jane te sapo erdhur ne besim. 
>  Ketu shoh myslimane te devotshem, te cilet nuk kane qellimin per te pranuar Krisht. Disa prej tyre jane kundershtare ( kjo eshte erpzgjedhja e tyre) dhe mendoj se nuk e vlen dhe aq tju kushtosh vemdnje. Do te isha i gatshem te inkurajoja te tilla tema, nese nje mysliman ngre pyetje per te njohur dhe pranuar  te Verteten. Une mendoj se sado qe ju fakte te sillni, dueli do te vazhdoje dhe fundi eshte ai i fillimit. Persa kohe qe i verberi e quan erresiren drite, mos prit qe te ndodhe e kunderta. Megjithate ju jeni drejtuesi i ketij forumi, dhe ju i mendoni gjerat edhe me me pergjegjesi se mua. 
>  Me respekt deshmuesi


Deshmuesi pershendetje.
Kur dikush (nje person, sekt apo fe) flet per Jezusin dicka qe nuk eshte e vertete dhe ne kundershtim me Biblen, te krishteret e kane per obligim ta ekspozojne ate person (sekt apo fe). Ne nuk mund t'i bejme myslimanet besimtare te krishtere dhe ta pranojne Hyjnesine e Jezusit, sepse kjo shkon ne kundershtim me tere besimin e tyre, ata besojne dicka tjeter, pasojat do t'i ndine vet por ne e kemi obligim t'ia sqarojme besimin tone. GJithashtu eshte mire te ekspozohen mesimet jo-tolerante te nje feje, por me argumente dhe fakte. P.sh. Muhamedi ka perdorur shkrime gnostike ne Kuran, ne e kemi obligim vetem ta tregojme kete, eshte detyre e nje myslimani ta pranoje kete apo jo. Muhamedi ka bere plagjiature hyrijat e parajses nga paganet zoroastriane dhe lumenjte me vere gjithashtu, ne e kemi obligim vetem ta tregojme kete, ata ne daq e pranojne e ne daq jo. Ne ne menyre direkte apo indirekte iu themi te mos i presin ato sepse nuk ekzistojne, me kete nuk e ulim Islamin, vetem e ekspozojme ate. Islami thote qe ata qe nuk e pranojne Muhamedin si profet, te vriten dhe te gjymtohen e t'u pritet koka, ne duhet vetem ta ekspozojme kete, ne te kunderten mund te jemi viktima te vet kesaj. Dhe ne duhet ta ekspozojme jo vetem Islamin, por edhe mormonizmin, Deshmitaret e Jehoves dhe mesimet e tyre false per Perendine.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Mesia paske nevoj per doktorr te shtepis !
> 
> Ne qofse esht ndryshuar diqka tek njerzimi mbas Jezusit ather qka...?
> Ne qofse i beson fjalve dhe rrenave te  njerzve ather vet quhesh genjeshtar Shpifs i realitetit.
> 
> Ne qose ta imponon dikush fejen Muslimne Ai sigurisht qe e sht realiteti, eket vet duhesh ta kuptosh ne baz te argumenteve e jo ti fajsosh njerzit e drejt qe kan rrug drejt Zotit dhe jan te paster dhe askujt nuk i imponojn asnje fe.
> 
> Sa duket ti as qe e paske lexuar Biblen per te kerkuar demshperblim nga zoti.
> 
> ...


Pershendetje Abytyqi. Sa i perket per ate qe e the ne fillim nuk me duhen keshillat e dikujt, keshtu qe megjithate faleminderit. Askush nuk te fajsoi as ty e njerzit tjere, besoni cfare te deshironi, kryeni ju punen tuaj ne tonen. Perse ky reagim i menjehershem, ne nenforumin mysliman ka shume tema kunder krishterimit dhe Bibles asnje i krishter nuk shkruan atje, tani une hapi nje teme menjehere ketu mbushet nenforumi jon me shkrime. Ne Kishe nuk mesohet per Muhamedin, Josef Smithin, per themeluesin e sektit Deshmitaret e Jehoves (Charles Taze Russell) , José Luis De Jesús Miranda,  James Warren (Jim) Jones etj. sepse Bibla nuk i konsideron ata Profete sepse bien ne kundershtim me te, nje Profet duhet te jete pajtim me Fjalen e Perendise ne te kunderten nuk eshte Profet, pra duhet te jete ne pajtim  me ate se cfare eshte shpallur me heret, Muhamedi, Jozef Smithi etj. nuk e permbushin kete kriter. Nuk me intereson se a eshte ndryshuar Kurani apo jo, por se ajo cka eshte recituar a eshte nga Zoti apo jo?

Kjo e fundit 100 here eshte shqaruar dhe nuk deshiroj te humbas kohe tani, ju besoni mite askush nuk ua ndalon, keshtu qe kisha kerkuar nga moderatori i ketij nenforumi vellau Peniel qe te nderhyje ne keto shkrime. Nese keni dicka me mua me shkruani ne privat. Flm per mirekuptim.

----------


## Peniel

Kapedan.


Shkrimi me të kuqe brenda postimit tënd është  i imi. E them për ty dhe për të gjithë myslimanët që frekuentojnë këtë komunitet. Asnjë shkrim nuk do të lejohet më nga ana ime. Nëse ju keni diçka mund ta diskutoni në komunitetet përkatëse.



Shpresoj të jem bërë i qartë.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## deshmuesi

Te dashur vellezer te krishtere.

 Mua persoanalisht me pelqejne keto lloj temash, pasi ungjillin  ja u kam predikuar shume  myslimaneve. Pra kam nje eksperinece mendoj te mire ne kete drejtim. Ajo qe cdo kush prej nesh duhet te kete parasysh eshte fakti se, a e sjellim ne kete forum UJIN e gjalle te fjales se Perendise? Pra a e kryjme sherbesen plotesisht ne kete forum? Gjithashtu ve re se, kur vjen nje teme e tille provokuese nga ana e mysliamenve ne ekte forum, shoh se te gjithe te krishteret marin pjese ne debat me nje zell te madh. Por nga ana tjeter, kur vjen nje teme qe ka brenda mesimin e Krishtit, asksush nuk mer pjese ne ne kete teme( ketu nuk e perjashtoj dhe veten time). 

 Sa per ate, se, a e kemi per detyre ti ballafaqojme  gjerat e gabuara (te cilat vijne nga doktrina te reme) me fjalen e Perendise, jam plotesisht dakort. Gjithshka duhet ballafaquar me fjalen e Perendise. Ajo me te cilen une nuk pajtohem eshte se, ne nuk duhet te biem preh diskutimeve te pafrytshme.  Le te shohim JEzusin. Ne te gjithe ungjillin e Krishtit, nuk gjejme ndonje rast, ku JEzusi te ndalej dhe te sqaronte doktrinat. Ai i ballafaqonte ato me te Verteten, ku cdo kush ishte i lire te pozicionohej simbas lirise se perzgjedhjes. Pikerisht dhe une pajtohem me kete mendim.  Do te kisha deshire qe prej te gjithe motra dhe vellezerve ketu ne kete forum, te silleshin eksperienca, zbulesa, sherbesa te ndryshme rreth fjales se Perendise, si nje mundesi e mire, per ta shfrytezuar sa me shume kete mundesi te internetit, te cili JEzusi na e ka dhene. 


 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Peniel ketu ka te drejte per mendimin tim!
Te gjithe grupimet fetare duhen lene te qete ne forumin e tyre, i cili duhet te moderohet fort nga Mods perkates.
Kjo eshte njesoj sikur nje musliman ti shkoje e te predikoje islam ne kishe apo anasjelltas nje kristian ne xhami.
Nuk ka nevoje per te tilla predikime. Temat me debat te ndezur eshte e mira te mbahen tek "Toleranca Fetare" ... vend ku ai qe ka kohe per te cuar dem mund te hyje dhe te postoje. Nuk e shoh te drejte qe te tjere te vijne e te shqetosojne myslimanet aty ku ata mund te jene duke diskutuar mbi nje vers... ashtu sic nuk e shoh te drejte te vihet e te shqetesohen protestantet..katoliket e me rradhe deri te ateistet dhe agnostiket.
Secili ne shtepine e tij i qete! Dhe nje arene "(iN) Toleranca Fetare"

----------


## mesia4ever

> me duket se jeni ju 666
> apo anti-christ


Une nuk pajtohem me ju, me perpara ai qe i ka bere keto vrasje e jo une qe e tregoj kete. Po de ironia e kohes, Muhamedi vriste njerzit dhe ju me fajesoni mua qe e tregoj kete.

...Umar said, *Apostle! You are speaking to the dead*! Muhammad said, Allah brought them to life (again) to let them hear me, to reprimand them, to slight them, and so that I might take my revenge over them....

Ky pasi i kishte vrare u fliste dhe pretendonte se Zoti ia ka ringjallur qe ta ndegjonin e ky pastaj te hakmerrej mbi ta.

----------


## albani1

Nese nje mysliman nuk ka fakte me mire te mos shkruaj fare ketu te pakten mos shkruani me emocionet tuaja por me fakte 
Une dhe vllezerit e mi te krishtere flasim me fakte 
Bibla eshte fakt dhe Jezusi thot ne bibel se Ai eshte Perendia

----------


## mesia4ever

> mesia4ever vuan nga "jeruzalem symdrom" pergjigja me e mire per te eshte bojkotimi i temave te tij.nga te gjithe besimtaret dhe jobesimtaret.


Shume rahat jam.

Bojkotimi i temave te mia eshte qeshtje e juaja personale. Une nuk mund te te detyroj qe ti te lexosh postimet e mia dhe e kunderta. Nese te fyen me shume nje postim i imi (ku bazohem ne burime islamike natyrisht dhe nuk i shpik nga vetja) se hudhja e vetes ne ere e prerja e kokave te njerzve te pafajshem, ky problemi yt jo i imi. Fajesone Buhariun, Muslimin, Tabarin etj.

Pershendetje

----------


## Admir Masurica

> Une nuk pajtohem me ju, me perpara ai qe i ka bere keto vrasje e jo une qe e tregoj kete. Po de ironia e kohes, Muhamedi vriste njerzit dhe ju me fajesoni mua qe e tregoj kete.
> 
> ...Umar said, *Apostle! You are speaking to the dead*! Muhammad said, Allah brought them to life (again) to let them hear me, to reprimand them, to slight them, and so that I might take my revenge over them....
> 
> Ky pasi i kishte vrare u fliste dhe pretendonte se Zoti ia ka ringjallur qe ta ndegjonin e ky pastaj te hakmerrej mbi ta.


O ti djal ti me dukesh nul pi kupton do sene,,,ne gjithë fejet monotheiste apo abrahamike, ka ndol me ndonje moment ne histori keqtrajtim dhe vrasje dhe shume te tjera senë,,,
Secili fej i ka te mira dhe te kqiat senë,,,
aj kujtoni kohen kur ne francë ja torturu ish ushtaret qe kan shku me qliru jeruzalem, apo femnat qe janë futur ne zjarrë,,, ajo ka mbaru po kerkush nuk i permend sepse i ka humb vleftja,,,apo shembel ma e i mirë konflikti israelo arab,,,ku te dye partitë bojne senë inhuman,,,israeli vret disa gjinë te pafajshem apo arab qe hedhin nje bombe tel aviv,,,
mos te harrojme te feja muslimanit ku disa kalifa n'atë kohë kan marre thmi sikur gru,jo se ia jep feja ashtu po sepse arabet tradite e kan ato pi kohes t'abrahamit,,,,apo ata qe jan martue me qik vlavit apo te tjer prej njejtes famili,,,

E di se ne kete kohë qe jetojne jeta nuk eshte letë terrorizmi ne asi,autobomba, plotë sene qe ia prishin imaxhin fejes te muslimanit ,po gjinia nuk pe kuptojn se ata qe i kryen ato attentate ne emer to Zotit,nuk do te shkojne ne parajse po direkt ne in the hell!,,,ato jenë anetar ndonje sekte,,,sekte qe i manipulon te gjitha persona qe kan pak ne trurë,,,
shembel ne kosovë ,ne luginë te presheves ,ne maqedoni ku janë shumica musliman, askush nuk bonë attentate sepse tradita jonë nuk lejonë gje te tillë.


Mos harroni fjalet ,duani dhe respektoni te githe njerrzit.
Unë jam musliman sunnite dhe respektoj krishteret dhe popullin te judees..

----------

